# compatability



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

If I was to add a black piranha and a gold piranha with my other 2 red's in my new 55 gallon trank would there be any compatability issues???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nooooooooo, no more than putting together several rival gang bangers together fully armed and not expecting trouble. ??? :







:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah thats just trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

If they are all the same size you won't have a problem. As long as you don't mind feeding 2 reds and a black to the gold. 

-Kevin-


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Now there's a guy with confidence in his GOLD or is it a tin man?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got money on the Black!!!








Seperate them dude, dont waste money.....


----------



## Myka (Jan 8, 2003)

Don't waste wild caught specimens.

The Black Rhom needs to have an aquarium of his own. They do NOT tolerate ANY tankmates.

The Gold Spilo can be shoaled with other Golds, but this is an adventure best suited to experienced P owners.

The Reds can be shoaled with any other P in the Pygocentrus genus. This includes Piraya, Caribe, and Ternetzi. You said it's a 55 gallon? That tank is FULL with 3 Red Bellies in it.

Mindy


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

i dont know bout the gold bein a tin man,are you sure its not a f-in rusty sub......with nukes! 
that was one hell of a prediction.
???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what the best part is going to be is too see your face when you see only p head bobbing in your tank.don't mix.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

yea u can do that it will make ur black p really happy cuz he's going to have a feast of 2 reds and 1 gold in about 1 hour


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Now THAT I can agree with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

If you do it, atleast make a video clip. I'd give it a couple days and there should be some carnage.


----------

